# National Guard standing by for Baltimore.



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Just an update I caught this morning, I'm sure you all know. I guess we will have to watch closely and see how our military reacts to this. I want to root for the good guys, but I'm wary.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is the state guard, not Bragg. I'm good with this. As a matter of fact, I am great with this. It seems clear that the police department was overwhelmed.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

I just don't want to see a repeat of what I just recently learned happened with the guard in katrina. 

2/505, by the way, had nothing to do with it according to the guys that were there.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Heard on the news last night LAPD is on tactical alert because they have a "credible" threat from LA gangs supporting these idiots in Maryland. Or in other words our savages want a reason to riot and loot too.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

They are supporting police at this time, which means letting them riot in their little "cultural areas". It is if they announce actual martial law that it will be over.
They have a black female military in charge too, so of course it's a big message we're just waiting to see what....drama drama drama (snip. Just frusyration) I will never "get" G-d or government beyond they are mad and a huge pain


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I just don't want to see a repeat of what I just recently learned happened with the guard in katrina.
> 
> 2/505, by the way, had nothing to do with it according to the guys that were there.


I agree with you; no door to door, no gun confiscation, etc.

I want to see riot control formations and streets cleared. After the thugs are chased back into the shadows, see if the protesters can be allowed back out.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I say put up fence and leave them to their own baby. They'll be Congo in 2 weeks or less.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Heard on the news last night LAPD is on tactical alert because they have a "credible" threat from LA gangs supporting these idiots in Maryland. Or in other words our savages want a reason to riot and loot too.


Head north brother! Seriously, stay safe. Those gangs are no joke, they might not be good shots, but they have numbers, weapons, and will. And they WILL riot on a moment's notice.

I'm starting to remember the early 90s riots. It all started like this, and went down hill fast.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Head north brother! Seriously, stay safe. Those gangs are no joke, they might not be good shots, but they have numbers, weapons, and will. And they WILL riot on a moment's notice.
> 
> I'm starting to remember the early 90s riots. It all started like this, and went down hill fast.


Appreciate the concern but I know better than to live in LA. From where I'm at I can watch it burn from a safe distance.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Haha yes, instead of clearing the field of useless bull crud we will most likely have to pick up and go north too.
While these feckless hopeless in Baltimore have everybody's attention, un med units are setting up to give aid to ? Down here. It is not us? We need nothing from the un except maybe it to swibble up and take bumlam with it?
So yes, while what has always been a stupid joke entertains us, the un appears to be moving in to Texas to help ? Somebody ? and they've announced a "possible isis border attack!" Hmmmm


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I remember the riots in the 60's. I don't want a Katrina event. But, I am on board with the guard coming in and clearing the streets. Get the situation under control. Arrest the instigators and trouble makers. This IS actually part of the governments mandate per the constitution to protect the citizenry and maintain order. We will have to wait and see if it escalates or not and spreads to other parts of the country. Sasquatch, Watch your ass buddy. We have heightened security here in Houston as well. I am sure we have our share of morons needing new free TV's and stereos.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Strickly my opinion, but what happened to the preppers that are suppose to be ready for what ever comes down the pike. If the police can't control the masses then we call in the military. What happened to the right of the citizen to protect his own from those that are trying to take what you worked for and even your own right to live. Lock and load or run away and wait for the government to protect your butt. I see no other option. How bad do you want to take what is mine, is your life worth a few free things! The government knew exactly what was going to happen and did squat and now the government is going to* try* something else while stepping on the citizens rights. Either way this will cost the working tax payer a lot of money and no justice is being served for anyone. Government at it's worst. That mayor should be tarred and feathered!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Appreciate the concern but I know better than to live in LA. From where I'm at I can watch it burn from a safe distance.


You alluded to your locationish in another thread, just hope you are set if you need to get further north. If you need to vanish in a hurry and can get where I grew up I can tell you all kinds of good spots to disappear if need be. I'm sure (I mean you are on here right?) you have a plan, but if you run out of letters and start with the numbers let me know. Our ranch is literally inside Lassen National Forrest, I know the area quite well.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You alluded to your locationish in another thread, just hope you are set if you need to get further north. If you need to vanish in a hurry and can get where I grew up I can tell you all kinds of good spots to disappear if need be. I'm sure (I mean you are on here right?) you have a plan, but if you run out of letters and start with the numbers let me know. Our ranch is literally inside Lassen National Forrest, I know the area quite well.


How about that?

Been to Eagle Lake?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Long as the State keeps them National Guard and does not allow then to be federalized they may do some good. Once federalized their hands are pretty much tried. 
Very limited in action they can take.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Anybody have a good link to a livestream of coverage on this?
I love watching these, like watching a car chase. I just can't look away waiting for a thug's skull to get caved in for looting.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> You alluded to your locationish in another thread, just hope you are set if you need to get further north. If you need to vanish in a hurry and can get where I grew up I can tell you all kinds of good spots to disappear if need be. I'm sure (I mean you are on here right?) you have a plan, but if you run out of letters and start with the numbers let me know. Our ranch is literally inside Lassen National Forrest, I know the area quite well.


Thank you. Means a lot and I appreciate the gracious offer. I do have a plan, a plan B a plan C and now thanks to you a plan D. I'll be informing my sister of the hints you gave me since she knows the area better than me. If I ever need to go that way its nice to know there are allies out and about.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Fox TV News just said som data mining company came up with social media accounts that instigated Baltimore's riots are matching those from Ferguson, MO. Wonder if any can be tracked enough to allow arrests. Wonder if any can be traced back to Sharpton, etc.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

East coast commies and islam. No, they will not be tracked or they already would. You will be told a white rich person did it.


----------

